# 2013 Scott Complete Line - Mountain, Road, Urban, Etc



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

edit...


----------



## Lawcheehung (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the upload release puma!


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

where did the link go?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.filedropper.com/13wbbike32


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you a lot!! 

The prices are probably the same as in '12 ?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

No, they have gone up quite a bit. The equivalent is about $200-$300 more.


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone knows if Foil15 is only Di2 compatible or is it possible to install mechanical group with inside wiring? 

(thinking of buying foil15, selling Ui2 and installing SramRed).


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Foil 15 is electronic only, no compatibility for mechanical.


----------

